# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  Pertinence de l'arret-redemarrage d'un IQ

## sybcat

Bonjour,
Pouvez-vous me dire qu'elle est la pertinence d'un arret-reboot d'un dataserver ASIQ hebdomadaire ?
Est-ce vraiment ncessaire ? En test, production...?

Merci pour vos rponses

----------


## jeeps64

Pour IQ, je ne suis pas un expert mais nous ne rebootons pas nos serveurs IQ de facon automatique

L'arrt relance peut tre bnfique :

    * Pour librer les connections qui consomment du TEMP SPACE
    * Pour purger les vieilles transactions (consommatrices en versionning)


Si cela est gr correctement en amont, l'arrt relance est inutile

jeeps64

----------

